# Second stage partner visa grant for visa for 1 year?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I received notification that both our son and I have been granted the second stage spouse visa today.

But according to the letter it only gives rentry until 6th March next year! This is in bold at the top of the letter. *"Notification of a Patrner (BC 100) visa. Multiple re-entries on this visa permitted until 06 March 2013"*

Beneath is the template "About your visa" where it states the partner visa has a rentry period of 5 years. But this appears to be a template not specific to our application.

I've emailed AHC but don't expect a reply for a few days at least. But has anyone heard of this happening before? I'm baffled as to why we would only get a year long visa. Maybe something to do with the new RRV rules?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> I received notification that both our son and I have been granted the second stage spouse visa today.
> 
> But according to the letter it only gives rentry until 6th March next year! This is in bold at the top of the letter. *"Notification of a Patrner (BC 100) visa. Multiple re-entries on this visa permitted until 06 March 2013"*
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a big change. In any case, I hope they reply back you get what you want.


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine is the 100 visa too and iv only got re- entry for a year also after that if I wanted to travel is have to get a rrv.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohh this is worrying! When did you get granted your spouse visa? Onshore or offshore? Do you have any idea why only a year? I'm puzzled because it's meant to be 5 years re entry.


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

I got mine granted offshore in October 2011 ( didn't have the 309 due to amount of time iv been married and the fact we have 3 children) it states multiple re - enteries until Oct 2012. 
No idea why only a year when it was 5?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Not good, how very odd. Think I might need to speak to an agent because at this rate I wont qualify for a RRV! I'm going to be studying, specifically so I can work in Australia can you believe. And wont be able to get back their permanently before March next year. Would be the following summer before my course is finished. 

They're getting pretty strict with the new RRV rules, only granting 1yr or 3 months, so it may have all been a huge waste of time!


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Iv not looked into the rrv's properly must admit as not planning on going home for a while. 
Can you not study in Aust? My plan is to study once 2 years is over with and ill qualify for aus study. Atm its fine with just the hubby working but it gets kind of lonely being home with the kids on your own all the time.
Hope you can sort something out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope, need the student loans to pay the fees! Couldn't afford them with only hubby working & me studying. Did you get a visa put in your passport? Is the last entry 1yr? I was hoping it was some typing error.


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

No mine is an e visa, all details are online. I'll try find my log in and find the exact wording if that helps?


----------



## whatnext (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe the 5 yr reentry is mostly applicable for onshore applications because you have to have spent 2 yrs out of the last 5 living in oz.

It's essentially the same rules as Resident Return Visa's.


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually after logging onto vevo it says mine is valid for 5 years. 
The email I have, the grant letter says must not enter after 05/10/12 so maybe that was a typo? Confused now. Will ring immigration sometime today and find out I think.


----------



## whatnext (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes best to ring and check anyway. That 2012 is the date that you have to enter Australia by to validate your visa. Once thats done you can come and go within the 5 yrs time frame. All visa's offshore have an entry date deadline. Apologies I misread the previous posts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohh please tell me what they say. I've tried to ring London AHC without much luck, not getting through or talking to people that don't know much!

I initially thought it might be part of the new RRV rules but it can't be, its not a RRV!!! The letter doesn't say must enter before like my 309 grant letter with an explanation of why & what will happen if I don't. It says valid until! 

If we have to validtate, we'll have to find a way but move again no way!


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry shel iv not had time to call them today, had to get my son from school sick. Will try tmw. Could it be a typo?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they use templates & maybe are using the wrong one! Hoping anyway because this is a huge change for spouse visas that was not advised anywhere, even the diac site still says its valid for 5. Also does it apply to all visas or just spouse if its not a typo?


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can you use the online vevo system? My grant email said must not enter after 05/10/12 but my actual visa details online say must not enter after 05/10/2016 so five years. Wouldn't have checked if not for this post. I can't see them not letting you come back if your a permanent resident especially as your under the spouse class. 
I did read today tho that the rrv are only valid for either 3 months or 1 year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't have a password & you have to rng australia to get one! Is that right?


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes you do but its less than five mins on the phone so shouldn't cost much. You will need your visa and passport numbers, they ask a few security questions and give u a password.


----------

